# pomergranate juice



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.naturesbest.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=453&SRC=GOHERBVVVV&utm_source=Google&utm_medium=PPC&utm_term=pomegranate%2Bjuice

ive found this, not sure whether to get it

/links


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i just read it, it seems good but is it any better than the juice?  Also does it work cheaper?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dunno where to buy the juice


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i bought mine in sainsbury's 3 for 2.  Cant remember what i paid?  How many capsules were in the pot, i didnt notice?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

One carton normally last me bout 4 days, 1-2 glasses a day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the one i posted is 3/4 spoonfuls a day


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

shame it doesnt say how many servings there are


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have just found lots on tescos


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Why would this product carry the following warning?

CAUTION: Do not take if pregnant or breast feeding.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh well spotted andi ... maybee its like pinapple juice


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ANDI68 said:


> Why would this product carry the following warning?
> 
> CAUTION: Do not take if pregnant or breast feeding.


why do you think? maybe its too strong?

i would have course checked any labelling before buying.

i have decided to get from tescos anyway now .


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So are you going for tablets or juice now.

Im drinking mine now, it is very nice though, i think ill carry on inbetween tx's aswell


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Did you manage to find any not from concentrate or are you drinking concentrated?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i found some in tesco not from concentrate, its a mix of pomergranate, blue berry and raspberry and its yum and all of which are very good for you so im a happy bunny


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

so not from concentrate is better?  If so why is that?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

from what i gather and im far from being an expect is not from concentrate is fresh and squeezed from the fruit, concentrate goes through a process where the water is removed before it is shipped and then the water is put back


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oooh girls does this make a difference, i just bought what i saw there


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i got it with grape and apple by the way, i was a lair

not sure why or how it matter jule's, either one contains the anti oxidents that is why we drink it


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I had acupuncture today and got there early so went into Cowbridge, came across a health shop selling 100% squeezed, not from concentrate, no added sugar and ORGANIC pomegranate juice    Looked like the dog's ****


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh well ive drunk it and enjoyed it   If its got anti oxidents, thats good enough for me


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so andi what is it called and how much?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

This is a link to the product, it was £3.99

http://www.goodnessdirect.co.uk/cgi-local/frameset/detail/327301_Biona_Organic_Pure_Pomegranate_Juice_1ltr.html#

/links


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bargain did you but it andi ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

A bargain, u joking?  

I did purchase a bottle as DH is on an organic, high antioxidant diet so I'm used to paying twice as much for things lately.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

do you dilute it with water if not im wrong not bargain ..rip off lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have looked over the net and there is loads and loads of stuff but think i will stick with tescos.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well the last 2 days ive drank my juice and have almost ran out boo boo must get more organised for stimms lol, so im opting for cranberry juice today and will have the last tiny bit at home later.

I will stock up at some point!! maybe get some more tomorrow and then im not off work til the 15th april


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

TMI coming

since drinking 1 glass of this a day, i am having the most evil farts ever, luke is disgusted with me


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

hi kara hope you dont mind me joinin in why ae you all drinking pom  juice  i been drinkin pineapple but since read its not to good for you if tring to get pg xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya hun

im drinking it as it is high in anti oxidents and will eat brazil nuts for the Selenium


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

what are anti oxidents never heard of them im so thick sometimes xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/antiox.html

this might help

/links


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks kara which one would you recomend  i love pom juice an cranberry xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well im sticking to the pom juice, im drinking tescos own brand and it yummy apart from the farts lol


----------

